# Hot tub operating cost and insulation



## 4acrefarm (Apr 26, 2010)

I will soon be getting a free hot tub, My friend says it should work but the frame needs work. I have two questions
  1 What are the average electricity costs to run one?

  2 If i super insulate with reflective foil and Styrofoam what can I save?
I was thinking of using around 10 inches of foam and 2 layers of foil. I already own the Styrofoam. 
Thank for any help>


----------



## Highbeam (Apr 26, 2010)

My standard 8' (big) hot tub from Phoenix spas setting on a slab of concrete in the open only added about 20 bucks a month to by power bill. We pay 10 cents a kWH. We run the tub at 102 and use it about every other day year round. Been doing it for three years like this at this house. The last house had a smaller tube but was also about 20 bucks a month increase. 

I doubt insulation will help much. Doing much work on a wrecked hot tub takes it from  "free" to very expensive really fast. You might want to consider just buying a better tub that works. 

We are hot tub people. Some homebrew in a glass on the edge and a nearly full moon last night. Slight wiff of red alder burning in the stove inside the house.


----------



## Reggie Dunlap (Apr 26, 2010)

Around here the monthly (winter) cost is between $75-100 for the average size tub. When it's 20 below and windy they really make the meter spin. You are in a warmer climate so it won't be quite so bad.

Most of the heat is lost through the lid. You can buy super insulated lids but they are expensive. You could lay Dow blue board on top, but it will eventually absorb water.


----------



## 4acrefarm (Apr 26, 2010)

I plan to install it right next to the house on the south side, under a deck. I was planning to build or modify a cover that would be super insulated. I was thinking weight would not be an issue I could hinge it and have a rope and puly system to open it. I know it seems like a lot of work for a free tub, but I have more time than money. I always build things out of other peoples thrash.


----------



## leaddog (Apr 26, 2010)

When I used to use elect to heat mine I figured it cost $30 month average. Now I heat it with my boiler and it costs me a few sticks of wood. It helps if you take a solar cover and cut it and put it on the water. Helps keep the heat in and less evaporation. I also bought a 4in foam cover last time mine went bad and that helps. the 4in foam wasn't much more than the reg but it made a big difference. It also seems to hold up better as it isn't so apt to get broken. It's not heavy to open either as I had heard it might be.
leaddog


----------



## woodsman23 (Apr 27, 2010)

we have a soft tub and cost is about 10-15 bucks a month tops. I do know tha anything free always costs money some way some how. I bought a softtub for 400 bucks brand new and it work well.


----------



## kenny chaos (Apr 27, 2010)

woodsman23 said:
			
		

> we have a soft tub and cost is about 10-15 bucks a month tops. .






I need one of these Softubs; http://www.softub.com/


----------



## Highbeam (Apr 27, 2010)

KC, all of your links have blonds in bikinis. Keep it up!


----------



## kenny chaos (Apr 27, 2010)

Highbeam said:
			
		

> KC, all of your links have blonds in bikinis. Keep it up!







I should stop because in the GEAR section they start posting stuff about oiling their tools and maintaining their wood handles.
Weird stuff man.


----------



## semipro (Apr 27, 2010)

Highbeam said:
			
		

> We are hot tub people. Some homebrew in a glass on the edge and a nearly full moon last night. Slight wiff of red alder burning in the stove inside the house.



Damn Highbeam, that sounds real good!  I've never wanted a hot tub until just now.


----------



## Highbeam (Apr 28, 2010)

The trick is putting the tub where the sky is big so you can watch the stars. 

Tub is immediately to the left in this picture, I could have had my elbow on it. 

We were out again last night for an hour with no homebrew but I had my whole family out there with no TV and no distractions other than each other. Captive audience.


----------



## zzr7ky (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi - 

I'm on my 2nd tub.

I get plenty of Winter and here's my take.

The current tub has 2" styrofoam cut to fit between all the wooden support 'frame' pieces except a few vent areas, and the power cable entrance.  

There's a healthy quuantity of sprayed in foam most everywhere else, except on the motors, control box, control panel, and several gate valves.

It's on a 4" foam pad and I keep 2 covers on it during the coldest weather.  The old one helps a bit with sun damage and provides some additional insulation.

It's used regularly, especially after over-enthusiastic wood gathering!!

ATB, 
Mike


----------



## semipro (Apr 29, 2010)

Highbeam said:
			
		

> The trick is putting the tub where the sky is big so you can watch the stars.
> 
> Tub is immediately to the left in this picture, I could have had my elbow on it.
> 
> We were out again last night for an hour with no homebrew but I had my whole family out there with no TV and no distractions other than each other. Captive audience.



I have no idea how much money you make, what your wife looks like, or whether your kids are in trouble wit the law but you *are *a lucky man!


----------

